# What are the chances?



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I know thinking this is totally ridiculous, but I can't seem to help my self. So maybe a few of you can set me straight!

There is no way the Kindle 2 will ship early...right?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Right.  Now, come back in from the mailbox.  it's dark and cold, and Psych is about to come on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Right. Now, come back in from the mailbox. it's dark and cold, and Psych is about to come on.


LOL!

Ann


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

one could wish


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Right. Now, come back in from the mailbox. it's dark and cold, and you've already missed _Monk_.


Fixed.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Right. Now, come back in from the mailbox. it's dark and cold, and Psych is about to come on.


BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Robin, we must be each others shadows on the boards tonight!!!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Come on Sylvia.  It's a special Friday the 13th episode.  You know the UPS man is not going to make a delivery this late at night.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey!!  All these posts tonight as I trail Robin around on the boards tonight, have pushed my posts to over 100!!!

Yea, me!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Come on Sylvia. It's a special Friday the 13th episode. You know the UPS man is not going to make a delivery this late at night.


and they never come to alaska


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> Hey!! All these posts tonight as I trail Robin around on the boards tonight, have pushed my posts to over 100!!!
> 
> Yea, me!


Congrats!!! Love your avatar by the way


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Hey!! All these posts tonight as I trail Robin around on the boards tonight, have pushed my posts to over 100!!!
> 
> Yea, me!


You are a superstar! Go you! You're not trailing. In many, many ways, you are far ahead of me. In fact, if you start trailing me, I might go back in time.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

Mine shipped early, I got it last night!!!

it was gone when i woke up this morning though...weird.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

KindleKid said:


> Mine shipped early, I got it last night!!!
> 
> it was gone when i woke up this morning though...weird.


rofl, if that's all the help you're going to be, Kindle Kid, don't help. But there's someone asking accessory questions on another thread, if you'd like to not help there too. lol


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I might go back in time.


If it's to Jamie, you are one lucky lady!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

egh34 said:


> I know thinking this is totally ridiculous, but I can't seem to help my self. So maybe a few of you can set me straight!
> 
> There is no way the Kindle 2 will ship early...right?


 Even if you had friends at Amazon, they probably couldn't help you on that one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

What is Monk and Psych? 


Spoiler



I know what they are. do you think the Metelist is a Psych rip off?


I was watching Moonlight and Battlestar Galactica. 

I don't think they will ship early because they have set up an Official release date. To ship before that day would violate some permit, law or something.

On second thought, they can ship early as long as you don't receive your Kindle until the release day. Game companies do that all the time.(computer)


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

You all make perfect sense in my Kindle-wanting brain. Must be patient...must be patient...must be patient.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

For me, the absolute best thing about having a kindle is never eve4r having to wait for books again.  I hate waiting for stuff.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Not unless you get a pink kindle from another Ur.......


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Vampy, I think the Mentalist aspires to be a Psych ripoff. I know that The Mentalist is the number one new show on TV, so clearly I'm the one who doesn't get it...but I don't get it. I think Psych is screamingly funny, where I find the Mentalist to be not all that funny. My parents watch it, and assure me there are funny parts to it, but I'm just not seeing it.
whereas I will actually stay up until 10 to watch Psych.



Spoiler



Also, how did I not know that Lassiter was married?



In any case, I agree with you. I don't like to wait for books either. Up until now, I would not have said that I was an instant gratification kind of girl. lol, turns out I'm a liar. Ah well.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I thought I was the only one who liked Psych better than the Mentalist.

Unfortunately, I have to be out of town on business the week the Kindle is supposed to come, so I think I am the only one who is hoping my Kindle doesn't arrive the 25th or 26th.  It would be awful for me to call and find it is here for others to use first.  After waiting all this time, I think I deserve to use it first!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sheltiemom said:


> I thought I was the only one who liked Psych better than the Mentalist.


I like them both. To me, they are completely different shows.

And Simon Baker is hot.

Ann


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

I've never watched Psych but I know what it is about.  The Mentelist has one similar theme but they are two different types of shows.  Comparing them would be like comparing COPs with Reno 911.

There are funny moments in the show but it is supposed to be a serious crime drama with a gimick.  It's also fun to see another series with a man named Jayne in it.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I like both shows, my kids make sure we don't miss them.

I hope K2 ships early mine don't come till March 9-12

I  can't just not think about it the only radio station is labeled - ktoo  so I hear it all the time.

Sylvia


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Monk


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

sylvia said:


> I like both shows, my kids make sure we don't miss them.
> 
> I hope K2 ships early mine don't come till March 9-12
> 
> ...


I can't believe your radio station is KTOO - That's funny!

People with Feb 25/26 dates wont get theirs early. But with our date being in March, it's possible. Amazon seems to do a pretty good job of estimating their dates, but if they overestimated their release sales, you might get it early. Keep hoping!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

With all this talk about early shipment I got real excited when the ups guy stopped in front of my house yesterday and got out of the truck with an amazon box.  OK maybe a little to excited.  Then I realized the box was way to small, it was the book lite.  

Darn you amazon you got me again.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> With all this talk about early shipment I got real excited when the ups guy stopped in front of my house yesterday and got out of the truck with an amazon box. OK maybe a little to excited. Then I realized the box was way to small, it was the book lite.
> 
> Darn you amazon you got me again.


Hope you didn't scare the UPS guy with your excitement.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

No, thankfully I did the happy dance before I opened the door


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't believe I just admitted to doing a happy dance


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Consider it a practise run.  On delivery day of the Kindle, he will come hours later.  trust me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> I can't believe I just admitted to doing a happy dance


Hahahahahaha.....

Note to self: File this tidbit of information away. Might come in useful, later.

L


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Hahahahahaha.....
> 
> Note to self: File this tidbit of information away. Might come in useful, later.
> 
> L


Doh!!!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Hahahahahaha.....
> 
> Note to self: File this tidbit of information away. Might come in useful, later.
> 
> ...


We can't believe you admitted it either. Clearly, you have no idea the scope of Leslie's status as global moderator. She also has video uplink capability. But don't worry, she never abuses her authority......on Saturdays.
(j/k, Leslie. Yes, I know what tape you have of me. I'll be good now.)


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> We can't believe you admitted it either. Clearly, you have no idea the scope of Leslie's status as global moderator. She also has video uplink capability. But don't worry, she never abuses her authority......on Saturdays.
> (j/k, Leslie. Yes, I know what tape you have of me. I'll be good now.)


Do you think that if I name my Kindle after her she'll keep the tape hidden?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

She's more likely to "lose" the tape if you name it Hugh.  And apparently live in a textile factory and do whatever Hibbing* might be.



*Hibbing may or may not be legal in your state or jurisdiction.  Please make sure you have the appropriate permits on file with the correct authorities.  Failure to do so will be very bad.  Probably.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Well the Hibbing sounds a little scary, But the textile mill wouldn't be bad, one in my area converted to condos.

Hibbing doesn't involve small animals does it?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm not at all sure, and I'm more than a little afraid to ask.  You haven't read a lot of other threads on this board, have you?  lol.  You don't know what happens when you ask questions?

Yesterday Scott had one simple question about where to send books to in the Not Quite Kindle forum....last time I checked, he had 8 pages of responses.

and that "what are you reading" thread?  52 pages.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Whoops, my bad I let my fear of hibbing cause me to slip and ask a silly question.  I hope I learn what it is before I get thrown to the dogs.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

what is hibbing ?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Whoops, my bad I let my fear of hibbing cause me to slip and ask a silly question. I hope I learn what it is before I get thrown to the dogs.


Hibbing is the home of Betsy's late mother.

Hugh Jackman is always an appropriate answer here on Kindleboards. When in doubt, put Hugh and Hibbing together in the same sentence and we won't beat you a stick. Not that anyone around here has ever even seen the stick that is so often bandied about.

Here's a little Hugh to soothe your frazzled nerves...










That's Mrs. Hugh on the right. I threw her in to appease the guys.

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Well the Hibbing sounds a little scary


I've done the Hibbing thing, it is scary.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> I've done the Hibbing thing, it is scary.


Yes, but don't you live in Frostbite Falls? 

L


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

i feel silly.
sylvia


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, but don't you live in Frostbite Falls?
> 
> L


Anything in Minnesota can be equated to Frostbite Falls :0


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

sylvia said:


> i feel silly.
> sylvia


Now there's not need to feel silly. It took me about 128 posts to figure some of this stuff out


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I still need to learn how to avoid the stick.  I'm learning though...  (whew, that was close!)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sylvia said:


> i feel silly.
> sylvia


You are in Alaska, right? That makes Frostbite Falls look positively tropical!

L


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

When I was a kid I wanted to live in Alaska, then my parents pointed out that I can't stand the cold. 

Guess I wasn't that bright as a kid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

The







is better than the


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> With all this talk about early shipment I got real excited when the ups guy stopped in front of my house yesterday and got out of the truck with an amazon box. OK maybe a little to excited. Then I realized the box was way to small, it was the book lite.
> 
> Darn you amazon you got me again.


that was me when the ups guy delivered our wii outdoor challenge game. An amazon box just the right size. Even hubby raised eyebrows when he saw it.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

>>>With all this talk about early shipment I got real excited when the ups guy stopped in front of my house yesterday and got out of the truck with an amazon box.  OK maybe a little to excited.  Then I realized the box was way to small, it was the book lite.  

Darn you amazon you got me again. >>>>

First let me apologize, since I don't know how to do the box thingy.

Secondly, I would DIE if an UPS truck came any sooner. Literally, down and out, toes up, dead!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> First let me apologize, since I don't know how to do the box thingy.


That box thingy? It's a snap. Two ways to do it:
One is to click the button that says "quote" at the top of each response. That will do it for you, and put the text down in the reply box at the very bottom.

The other way is to copy your text, make a reply, paste the text, then highlight it and click the button on the bottom row (but the row above the smileys) that's next to last. Looks like the bubble characters speak in for comic strips.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow when you explain it like that I'm not sure how I could  possibly learn it.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> That box thingy? It's a snap. Two ways to do it:
> One is to click the button that says "quote" at the top of each response. That will do it for you, and put the text down in the reply box at the very bottom.
> 
> The other way is to copy your text, make a reply, paste the text, then highlight it and click the button on the bottom row (but the row above the smileys) that's next to last. Looks like the bubble characters speak in for comic strips.


Wow, when you explain it like that I'm not sure I could learn it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> Wow, when you explain it like that I'm not sure I could learn it.


Yep, it's a lot different than the way grunts do it. The words have more than one syllable and not shouted at the top of the speakers lungs.

I'm exNavy.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Who needs words, I just drag my knuckles across the keyboard and let spell check turn it into something resembling language.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

If you ever see me in the chat room, you will see that I have a similar technique.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

> When I was a kid I wanted to live in Alaska, then my parents pointed out that I can't stand the cold.
> 
> Guess I wasn't that bright as a kid


.

I have gotten burned in the cold not fun. When the sun comes out it is worth all those cold days.

Sylvia


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> I was watching Moonlight and Battlestar Galactica.


Oh, Vampyre, I LOVE BSG!! Now if I only I could convince the SciFi Channel to start airing the old BSG episodes in the evening, I'd be able to make it until my K2 arrives in the mail.

As it stands, I just seem to wander the house aimlessly picking up DTB's and putting them back down, flipping through TV channels, glaring at the dirty laundry, and finally just going to bed. Sheesh!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

When they announced they were going to do a new BSG, I had mt doubts.  Since then, it has become one of my all time favorites.  I'm really going to miss it when it's done,  It's sure ending big though.  I'm loving it.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> Oh, Vampyre, I LOVE BSG!! Now if I only I could convince the SciFi Channel to start airing the old BSG episodes in the evening, I'd be able to make it until my K2 arrives in the mail.


You can watch classic BSG on hulu anytime not to mention that horror of TV sci-fi Galactica 1980.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> ... Now if I only I could convince the SciFi Channel to start airing the old BSG episodes in the evening, I'd be able to make it until my K2 arrives in the mail.


I wish SciFi Channel would re-air the G vs. E episodes again.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got all excited because I got a your order has shipped email. Until I remembered I had ordered my son a Star Wars Fandex. Oh well. At least he'll be happy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

I love HULU but I don't use it much because I have Netflix and use their instant view a lot.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I love HULU but I don't use it much because I have Netflix and use their instant view a lot.


OK, I must spend too much time reading my Kindle or reading KindleBoards... what is HULU??


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Angela said:


> OK, I must spend too much time reading my Kindle or reading KindleBoards... what is HULU??


hulu is a site for streaming current and classic movies and tv. I love the site, even current shows if I can watch it on hulu I wont watch it on broadcast.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> hulu is a site for streaming current and classic movies and tv. I love the site, even current shows if I can watch it on hulu I wont watch it on broadcast.


is it free or subscription?


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Angela said:


> is it free or subscription?


free, they get thier money from ads. though not nearly as many as commercial tv.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Cool, thanks!  

I will have to check it out... like I really need something else to obsess over!!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Angela said:


> Cool, thanks!
> 
> I will have to check it out... like I really need something else to obsess over!!


LOL Do any of us?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Angela said:


> OK, I must spend too much time reading my Kindle or reading KindleBoards... what is HULU??


ha ha, I didn't know either. I went to the site to find out, I didn't want to ask because I figured I was the only one who didn't know


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

There is another one called joost but I like hulu better.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

egh34 said:


> I know thinking this is totally ridiculous, but I can't seem to help my self. So maybe a few of you can set me straight!
> 
> There is no way the Kindle 2 will ship early...right?


This totally made me go check my order.....heavy sigh


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> This totally made me go check my order.....heavy sigh


Me too. This is to sad.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> Me too. This is to sad.


We're pathetic...Pass the margarita pitcher please....


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> We're pathetic...Pass the margarita pitcher please....


Hold on I'll start another batch.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

May I have strawberry please?


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

kim said:


> May I have strawberry please?


Sure, I've had so many I can't taste them any more anyway.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vegas Asian is making blue ritas in another thread. They looked yummy.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

All these margaritas and I am still thristy!!


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

I make a mean Pina Colada


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

J. Steinbeck said:


> I make a mean Pina Colada


mmmmm...


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

I love BSG. I know so many people that won't watch it because they have Star Buck and Boomer as girls. The best thing about the series is it isn't just some cheesy Sci-Fi with a lame plot. They really dig into all kinds of things related to human nature, beliefs, and religion. I was even telling my mom that if she would ignore that it is in space for just a few episodes, she would fall in love with it. 

There is only one thing that makes BSG better, and that is a lot of margarita's!! Of course you have to watch them again to actually understand what just happened. I'll take my margarita on the rocks please.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

> I love BSG. I know so many people that won't watch it because they have Star Buck and Boomer as girls. The best thing about the series is it isn't just some cheesy Sci-Fi with a lame plot. They really dig into all kinds of things related to human nature, beliefs, and religion. I was even telling my mom that if she would ignore that it is in space for just a few episodes, she would fall in love with it.


Not just girls but Cylon girls! BSG is going up in my sci fi hall of fame with FireFly and Babylon 5.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Not just girls but Cylon girls! BSG is going up in my sci fi hall of fame with FireFly and Babylon 5.


You must be kidding!

Those are all bad-sci-fi-for-fat-chicks shows!

Seriously?


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Is it just me has this turned into a full blown thread jacking?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> Is it just me has this turned into a full blown thread jacking?


candygram.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> candygram.


rofl. It's okay. Threadjackings have been epidemic this week. I think it's b/c so many people are so antsy waiting on their k2s to ship.

Also, I'm trying to decide if I should be offended by BJ's Firefly for Fat Girls comment. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> ... I'm trying to decide if I should be offended by BJ's Firefly for Fat Girls comment. Any thoughts anyone?


None. That's why I can never stay on topic.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> rofl. It's okay. Threadjackings have been epidemic this week. I think it's b/c so many people are so antsy waiting on their k2s to ship.
> 
> Also, I'm trying to decide if I should be offended by BJ's Firefly for Fat Girls comment. Any thoughts anyone?


Nah. Let it slide, I think he's in a mood today. We'll just give him a blue margarita.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> Is it just me has this turned into a full blown thread jacking?


Sorry about that. So.. Is there any chance they will show the final episode of BSG early?? Err.. I mean ship Kindle 2 early. (With the final BSG episode script?)


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Arkhan said:


> Sorry about that. So.. Is there any chance they will show the final episode of BSG early?? Err.. I mean ship Kindle 2 early. (With the final BSG episode script?)


HA


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> candygram.


You're that horrible landshark!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You're that horrible landshark!


No, uh, I-I'm a dolphin..


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> No, uh, I-I'm a dolphin..


Oh! That's ok, then!

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/saturday-night-live-season-1-land-shark/1415496980


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I knew we'd get along.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> .
> 
> Also, I'm trying to decide if I should be offended by BJ's Firefly for Fat Girls comment. Any thoughts anyone?


Go to a con.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Pretty soon someone will realize it is Prince spaghetti day.

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Pretty soon someone will realize it is Prince spaghetti day.
> 
> L


Yes, but tomorrow is Ronzoni spavu day.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Yes, but tomorrow is Ronzoni spavu day.


And on Friday, we eat Progresso soup...

"Make it Pro-gressssssoooooO! Or make it yourself!"

My life is defined by ads, so sad.

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> My life is defined by ads, so sad.


Then have some redbull; It gives you wings!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I love Progresso.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

This is hilarious.  No one just passing through and reading this thread would ever believe that you are all well read, intelligent people (I'm giving some of you the benefit of the doubt).

I knew once EV & BJ got together there would be no separating them.  We should give you two your own thread so you can ramble on.  And Vampy can swoop in for an occasional visit.

Personally, I like tomato soup.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

kim said:


> This is hilarious. No one just passing through and reading this thread would ever believe that you are all well read, intelligent people (I'm giving some of you the benefit of the doubt).


They could sit 'n grow roots 'n still never suspect thata me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You must be kidding!
> 
> Those are all bad-sci-fi-for-fat-chicks shows!
> 
> Seriously?


You are making it very hard to be your friend. What do you think is better? Thread jacking be damned!



Spoiler



I am not really mad


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Thread jacking be damned!


That would be an excellent name for a band, Vampy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

As soon as I can tear myself away from sci-fi-for-fat-chicks, maybe I'll start a band.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> For me, the absolute best thing about having a kindle is never eve4r having to wait for books again. I hate waiting for stuff.


I hate waiting too!! You wouldn't happen to have a spare copy of Borderline by Nevada Barr? Amazon isn't going to send me a copy until April 7th and that will be a DT version. If you got a Kindle version, I'll take that. Oh wait, I won't get my K2 until Feb 26th. What are the chances....


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

> I won't get my K2 until Feb 26th. What are the chances....


A week from today! You will be a very happy camper by this time next week....unless yours get delivered even later in the day then mine did.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> You are making it very hard to be your friend. What do you think is better? Thread jacking be damned!


The first three Star Treks, Futurama, X-files, Twilight Zone. That's about it. There hasn't been much good TV sci-fi.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The first three Star Treks, Futurama, X-files, Twilight Zone. That's about it. There hasn't been much good TV sci-fi.


How could you possibly include Star Trek Next Gen in that list?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> How could you possibly include Star Trek Next Gen in that list?


I didn't care for it for the first two seasons, but they got some new writers for Season Three and the show improved immensely. By Season Six it was the best-written show on TV. It also became the most successful syndicated prime time show ever. (At the time.)


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Wesley Crusher 

Nuff said.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> Wesley Crusher
> 
> Nuff said.


He was rarely in it the last couple of seasons. And he didn't bother me so much.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> He was rarely in it the last couple of seasons. And he didn't bother me so much.


Counsellor Troy 

Nuff said

(how the heck did my spell check let that through)


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> Counsellor Troy
> 
> Nuff said


Whom I desperately wanted to shag.
'Nuff said.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Whom I desperately wanted to shag.
> 'Nuff said.


LOL


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> Counsellor Troy
> 
> Nuff said


I used to date her but it was always about how SHE felt. Like she was the only one with emotions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Arkhan said:


> I used to date her but it was always about how SHE felt. Like she was the only one with emotions.


HA!

By the way, you know your avatar is my favorite book, right?


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Arkhan said:


> I used to date her but it was always about how SHE felt. Like she was the only one with emotions.


Pillow talk must have been endless.


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> Pillow talk must have been endless.


Yeah, she was too busy telling me how I felt instead of listening.

BJ - I think you have mentioned you kind of liked Watership Down a little bit. It is one I am considering reading first when I get K2.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Arkhan said:


> Yeah, she was too busy telling me how I felt instead of listening.
> 
> BJ - I think you have mentioned you kind of liked Watership Down a little bit. It is one I am considering reading first when I get K2.


sadly this book is not available on the Kindle...


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah , I actually went and looked when I was done and was disappointed. Does it help any if I keep going back and clicking "I want to read this on Kindle" 100 times? That is why it took me so long to come back and respond.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We hope it helps... there are many of us here who regularly go and click to request it!


----------

